# So I have no idea what went wrong



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok so a week or so ago I had ich. I treated it and it looked like it went away. I put the fish in a bucket and cleaned the tank. I then let the tank cycle for a while before I put the fish back in. well about a week later i woke up to 17 dead fish that range from tetras,mollys,platys,swords and the list goes on. well they started getting what looked like cotton balls on the end. I treated it with anti fungal and the balls seem to have gone away. Ive done wanter changes up the wazooo but now there are red like dots on my gouramis fin and it looks like that their fins or so on my gourmi are turning red. same with the dots on a few other of my fish. Idk what went wrong. whos in for whats happend and what to do about it. Im open for any help! if you want pics just ask ill take some and post them!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

uglyfishyay said:


> Ok so a week or so ago I had ich. I treated it and it looked like it went away. I put the fish in a bucket and cleaned the tank. I then let the tank cycle for a while before I put the fish back in. well about a week later i woke up to 17 dead fish that range from tetras,mollys,platys,swords and the list goes on. well they started getting what looked like cotton balls on the end. I treated it with anti fungal and the balls seem to have gone away. Ive done wanter changes up the wazooo but now there are red like dots on my gouramis fin and it looks like that their fins or so on my gourmi are turning red. same with the dots on a few other of my fish. Idk what went wrong. whos in for whats happend and what to do about it. Im open for any help! if you want pics just ask ill take some and post them!


Sounds like you may have changed too much water too fast and that's assuming that ich had been killed off.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Just how much did you "clean the tank?" You might have gone too far, causing new tank syndrome in an old tank.
What ick med did you use? Some of them actually promote "badguy bacteria" growth, and after a bout with ick, the fish would be vulnerable to infection.


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

What did you use to treat the ich? How did you cycle the tank?


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

^^ Agree. It sounds like they came down with sepsis.

Sepesis will affect their belly as well. Symptoms are Clamped fisn, bulging eyes, red bellies, reddened, eroding fins, not eating. 

Sepsis is one of the hardest conditions to treat because not only are the bacteria protected by the fishes tissues and bloodstream, the internal organs of the fish are often so compromised that even if you COULD eradicate the bacterial invader, you would lose the fish to other complications. 

You need a very strong broad spectrum antibiotic, primafix just won't cut it.


----------

